# Canadian Government auction site



## joem (Dec 17, 2010)

I did not know where to put this?
Computers? Mining? but here it is.

https://www.gcsurplus.ca/
enjoy


----------



## skippy (Dec 17, 2010)

Stupid closed bid system... if you really want something up for auction you have to bid rather high, and you never know how much you paid over the next highest bidder.


----------



## glondor (Jan 2, 2011)

I imagine as the Canadian Forces wind down in Afghanistan, there will be a bit more surplus for auction, unless they leave everything behind.There is certainly not much on the site now.


----------



## joem (Jan 2, 2011)

yeah closed bid is a bit annoying. I have a few bids going but have to wait till it's over. I have not seen many military items except for clothing, but we'll see. I have noticed a lot of lab and mining equipment but most are out west from me also most jellewry is located in B.C.


----------



## rusty (Jan 2, 2011)

glondor said:


> I imagine as the Canadian Forces wind down in Afghanistan, there will be a bit more surplus for auction, unless they leave everything behind.There is certainly not much on the site now.



Historically there never has been many listings on the Canadian Gov Auction site so don't expect any changes when the military pulls out of Afghanistan.

The junk listed on the auction site, mostly broken down needs towing , winching or loader to deck or located in remote places using ice roads or air freight where expense is best left to the buyer.

Plenty of surplus being sold not listed on the web auction you just have to dig to find out where.

I attended the auction in Sardis B..when they closed the base down, my pockets weren't deep enough to bid on the Indian Motor Cycles still crated and packed in grease.

Of the many Indians sold that day never ever ran across one being offered for sale, but did manage to buy a non military 37, Indian like the one shown in this url.
http://www.indian-bobbers.com/indian_1937/1937_Indian_Chief_Motorcycle_by_Ponderosa.php

If you like bikes you'll love this movie, The World's Fastest Indian


----------



## texan (Jan 2, 2011)

My father was an NCO at Ft. Bliss in El Paso, Texas at the time of Pearl Harbor and was given an Indian as his transportation. After Pearl Harbor he applied for Officer Candidate School (OCS) and was assigned to Aberdeen Proving Ground in Maryland. He asked to be able to ride the Indian to Aberdeen to attend OCS...for some reason the request was denied. He said he found out about the attack at Pearl Harbor when he and a buddy were in a bar across the border at Juarez. The Ft. Bliss MP's came into the bar and ordered the GI's back to the fort and said we would soon be at war. He spent the war as a bomb disposal officer in the Pacific.

Texan


----------



## piccolim (Feb 28, 2011)

texan said:


> My father was an NCO at Ft. Bliss in El Paso, Texas at the time of Pearl Harbor and was given an Indian as his transportation. After Pearl Harbor he applied for Officer Candidate School (OCS) and was assigned to Aberdeen Proving Ground in Maryland. He asked to be able to ride the Indian to Aberdeen to attend OCS...for some reason the request was denied. He said he found out about the attack at Pearl Harbor when he and a buddy were in a bar across the border at Juarez. The Ft. Bliss MP's came into the bar and ordered the GI's back to the fort and said we would soon be at war. He spent the war as a bomb disposal officer in the Pacific.
> 
> Texan




If your father is still with us please thank him for serving and doing his part for the cause.


----------

